# Warning Triangles being phased out in Spain



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Picked up in FB, snippet here but full details in link below.

" Spain's DGT Traffic Authority has set out plans to introduce tougher sanctions for drivers, which are expected to come into effect by the end of 2021.

One of the main changes will be the replacement of the emergency triangles, which are being replaced by V16 emergency lights, also referred to as 'beacons'.

The new beacons will be authorised from July 1, 2021, and will gradually phase out the traditional emergency triangle between then and January 1, 2026. The reason for the change is that, according to data from the DGT (not including the Basque Country and Catalonia), 28 people were killed on Spain's roads after leaving their vehicle, between the years 2019 and 2020."

https://www.healthplanspain.com/blog/expat-tips/1112-v16-emergency-beacon-lights-spain.html

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well I read it through and there are some problems in that the beacon and the use thereof does not fit with all vehicles.

Firstly it is magnetic there are a lot of vehicles around that do not have magnetic roofs.

The instructions are not to get out of the vehicle, but open the window to place it on the roof - only possible on cars, but not vans and lorries.

If you have to get out of the vehicle ......then on some MHs like ours we have a ladder, but many do not, nor do most vans and lorries.

The instructions do not cover those circumstances. 

I suppose thee practical solution is to place it on the ground to the rear of the vehicle, but of course it will be less visible, but that problem exists with the triangle anyway.

It seems the beacon and instructions are only really suited to metal cars and not higher nor non-ferrous vehicles.

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Well I read it through and there are some problems in that the beacon and the use thereof does not fit with all vehicles.
> 
> Firstly it is magnetic there are a lot of vehicles around that do not have magnetic roofs.
> 
> ...


Well yes Geoff as the associated pic highlighted cars are the main target, probably as they're the ones involved in the majority of deaths. I'm sure as the other obvious issues you mentioned become clear in the early stages of it being introduced other suggestions will be brought forward, like suction cup versions that could be attached to such vehicles large wing mirrors etc etc.

Terry


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

'Where were you at the time of the accident?'


'3m back from the steering wheel, standing on a caravan step, trying to get my head and arms through the roof vent to place the beacon on the vehicle roof, when a tractor with a side arm designed for trimming shrubs on the motorway embankment almost scalped me ... I fell from the Step and fractured my ankle. I believe that the accident could have been prevented by the use of a Warning Triangle ...' )


Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In some states of Americcy, you are required by law to actually move out of the nearside lane until you have passed the hazard, and if the rozzers see you not doing so they chase after you, this should be adopted worldwide where there is a lane to move into, a set of mini cones or triangles would make this more effective, some beacon with a flat battery isn't going to save you, get out and getting away almost certainly will, bad weather is still better than no weather.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

From memory I read about this on another thread on here (or maybe another forum) some time ago. I think Aldi/Lidl did one of their centre aisle promotions on it but when I checked stock there was none left. I think a suggestion was to fix the beacon to the top of the MH and hard wire it in.

Good idea re suction cup however given the state of most MH rooves, would it stick? I'm guessing not.

Maybe we will have to carry 2 of these and fix one to the front and another to the rear although this would obviously necessitate getting out of the vehicle which is the advice in the UK anyway I believe...as long as it is safe to do so etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bargin

fit and forget till needed.

https://www.lightinthebox.com/en/p/...ds_shopping&sku=1_45|221_4313&country_code=gb


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> From memory I read about this on another thread on here (or maybe another forum) some time ago. I think Aldi/Lidl did one of their centre aisle promotions on it but when I checked stock there was none left. I think a suggestion was to fix the beacon to the top of the MH and hard wire it in.
> 
> Good idea re suction cup however given the state of most MH rooves, would it stick? I'm guessing not.
> 
> Maybe we will have to carry 2 of these and fix one to the front and another to the rear although this would obviously necessitate getting out of the vehicle which is the advice in the UK anyway I believe...as long as it is safe to do so etc.


Graham,

Are you planning on buying a beacon whilst you're in Spain? If you're around the Benicarlo area, there is a good Caravan Agent, Movilrodan, N340, Km981 No 9, 12004, Castellon de la Plana, Castellon. Owner speaks excellent English [think he also owns a Campsite near Benicassim] and very trusting. He offered to let me take a light on approval to see if it would fit our ancient caravan, and I know he fitted a new water pump to a M/Homer's Van and had to build a small wooden platform to make a proper fit for someone staying at Camping Monmar, charging peanuts for the extra work

[email protected] Tel: 00 34 690 06 37 73. Mobile 00 34 964 39 85 62

Perhaps the Chinese Shops may also stock them? IF we make it to Spain this year, I think we'll grab one so that we have it to hand for future trips. Another 'Justin Case' impression!

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's Benicassim we will be staying at Steve but close to Castellon, so thanks. I'll keep my eyes open for them whilst out and about but as discussed on here I'll be interested to see how the law/rules/beacons evolve to cater for MH's etc.

There is a particularly massive Chinese supermarket in Benicassim which is always worth a wander around.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> It's Benicassim we will be staying at....
> There is a particularly massive Chinese supermarket in Benicassim which is always worth a wander around.


Yes, I always find something there I didn't know I needed!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> Yes, I always find something there I didn't know I needed!


Same here Jean!

It's a worthwhile hour spent in there: we have already started to make a mental list :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wots the payload G.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Luckily, 850kg Ray...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Magnetic base, as already commented on, is also magnetic induction to turn it on……

They can be turned on manually, work off a 9v battery which supposedly gives them a 2 h life. Including the high intensity flashing beacon (visible for over 1km) they send out a signal of the vehicles location to alert the authorities and allow alteration of eg motorway speed limits….

This one is available from Amazon U.K.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Auto-ESP-Emergency-Light-Pressing/dp/B07RBFFCYB

Other, identical, ones on sale for up to £38.

That one is, apparently, approved by the Spanish authorities. At least the manual switch would allow it to be used by MH, I suppose it might be possible to open the roof vent a little and putti out through that ? I could get it to the very rear of our MH via that route.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What provision are they making for cars with carbon fibre, GRP or aluminium bodies


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> Magnetic base, as already commented on, is also magnetic induction to turn it on……
> 
> They can be turned on manually, work off a 9v battery which supposedly gives them a 2 h life. Including the high intensity flashing beacon (visible for over 1km) they send out a signal of the vehicles location to alert the authorities and allow alteration of eg motorway speed limits….
> 
> ...


...but unless you had a panel van it wouldn't stick or stay down if it was windy. The other problem is that if you have a high line coach built with the bulbous front top, the light may not be seen from the front I guess.

It'll not be long until these are being offered as a hard wire install or even an optional extra when MHs are spec'd I reckon...provided that this doesn't just become another French breathalyser episode that is.

21 quid seems a good price though....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We had occasion to use our warning triangle in this country. It was when we still had the Hymer and we broke down on an entry slip road to a major road. We called the RAC and put out our triangle the desired number of metres before the stricken van. We watched as people saw the triangle and then "saw" the van. Even the recovery guy thought they were a good idea. Will continue to use ours even if we also have to have a noddy light too.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> ...but unless you had a panel van it wouldn't stick or stay down if it was windy. The other problem is that if you have a high line coach built with the bulbous front top, the light may not be seen from the front I guess.
> 
> It'll not be long until these are being offered as a hard wire install or even an optional extra when MHs are spec'd I reckon...provided that this doesn't just become another French breathalyser episode that is.
> 
> 21 quid seems a good price though....


They are fairly low and wide based so may not be so susceptible to wind. Hard wired version surely = Hazard Lights ?

The French system of using such things is excellent where they are switched on if suddenly faced with stationary traffic, kept on until the vehicle behind has switched their's on to demonstrate awareness. To me, that seems eminently safer than the U.K. system of them primarily indicating a Yodel orHermes van throwing parcels into people's gardens or just driving past slowly…..


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Penquin said:


> They are fairly low and wide based so may not be so susceptible to wind. Hard wired version surely = Hazard Lights ?
> 
> *The French system of using such things is excellent where they are switched on if suddenly faced with stationary traffic, kept on until the vehicle behind has switched their's on to demonstrate awareness.* To me, that seems eminently safer than the U.K. system of them primarily indicating a Yodel orHermes van throwing parcels into people's gardens or just driving past slowly…..


WOW - It's been so long since I had this situation I had almost forgotten we had this excellent practice in France. :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

High level indicators with a strobe bulb would solve the MoHo problem on the production line.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> The French system of using such things is excellent where they are switched on if suddenly faced with stationary traffic, kept on until the vehicle behind has switched their's on to demonstrate awareness.


We also use that system Dave. Well, I do!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> They are fairly low and wide based so may not be so susceptible to wind. Hard wired version surely = Hazard Lights ?
> 
> The French system of using such things is excellent where they are switched on if suddenly faced with stationary traffic, kept on until the vehicle behind has switched their's on to demonstrate awareness. To me, that seems eminently safer than the U.K. system of them primarily indicating a Yodel orHermes van throwing parcels into people's gardens or just driving past slowly…..


Sounds good if all adhere to it.

When I see a blockage in front of me I start braking(and activating Hazards), in order to leave a good gap in front of me, while I monitor the vehicle behind is also slowing, then if not I can close the gap to give myself some space to prevent rear-ending.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> We also use that system Dave. Well, I do!


Yes same here when I'm in the UK or abroad.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Same in Germany as well with the hazard warning lights, after all that is what they are for isn’t it not just for when you stop on the side of the road for an emergency or to shut a drawer that’s sprung open 😁.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Its the same here in Spain also Heavy Vehicles use their hazards when going slow up hills.


----------

